# Not Sure What Phone To Get? Running Og, Eris, Ally, Other Early Phone? It’S So Not Worth Waiting!



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

If your phone is <1Ghz processor it really doesn't matter that much if a new phone is coming in 6 months. I think we forget how radically better current phones are to the phones 2 years ago.

Okay. I would wait for galaxy nexus... but something else is around bend to tempt you. Don't dink around with your old android phone though. These new phones are miles and miles ahead. Click! bam! Responsive!

Sent from a Bionic Wonderphone

Edit: maybe this belongs in general. Or nowhere....


----------

